# Has anyone had any experience with Cementless pole mounts



## CanOBeans (Sep 24, 2002)

Saw this online.....thought it was probably too good to be
true......just wondering if anyone has had any experience with them?

http://www.satelliteinno.com/products.html

Thanks.

Dreading digging the hole,

Chris

Getting a free standard install with the Directv movers deal......but I guess I need to get the pole in the ground before hand.....


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

I would say save your money and get a cheap bag of QuickCrete. I have done mounts without cement/concrete with different kinds of "cementless" poles. Eventually the dish will need reaimed, and the pole leveled. This isn't occasionally it's everytime the wind blows and everytime after it rains the dish moves out of alignment and has to be reaimed. One bag of QuickCrete, a gallon of water, and a 2 1/2 foot hole 1 foot wide is all you need. after the QuickCrete has set an hour fill the rest of the hole up with dirt and replant the grass


----------



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

I looked into those a few months ago. Its a good idea, but is way too cost prohibitive compaired to digging a hole and cementing in a pole.

Get a post hole digger, and dig as deep as you can go. Take your pole and hammer it in the ground until your below the frost line which is 42 inches. Fill the rest of the hole with cement and your done in 20 minutes


----------



## CanOBeans (Sep 24, 2002)

42"????? Ha, you must live in the actric north 

From what I am told it's about 18" here.....I'll probably just dig the hole......although we don't have soil here.....we have clay....so it ain't gonna be much fun.....

I do appreciate the advice......


----------



## zimm0who0net (Aug 27, 2002)

Spinning that cementless mount down into the clay soil probably won't be a picnic either. I'd buckle down, dig the hole and use the cement.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CanOBeans _
> *Saw this online.....thought it was probably too good to be
> true......just wondering if anyone has had any experience with them?
> 
> ...


You will be much better off and happier in the long run if you do the typical cement/pole installation. With a bag of QuickCrete, you do not have to dig very deep to have a stable and durable pole mast.


----------

